# 92 stanza ka24e head replacement



## MAHARAJA79 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm stuck halfway through replacing the head for 92 stanza. What bolts or accessary do i need to remove so i can remove head completely? Engine is KA24E 2.4L which is only one available for that model. Chilton sucks, Haynes sucks even more. This forum is my last attempt before I ditch the whole car minus my cd player.

thanks in advance.


----------

